# Just amazing MPGs



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

That's pretty good...my best 50 mile score is 64.8 mpg cruising at 55 to 60 mph.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

These are amazing vehicles, and they only seem to get better with miles!


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

I wish!

40mpg for me. 54,000km. I drive mostly highway, 115km/h. I do have to accelerate up to 115 about 10 times per round trip to work (150km)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

lsone said:


> I wish!
> 
> 40mpg for me. 54,000km. I drive mostly highway, 115km/h. I do have to accelerate up to 115 about 10 times per round trip to work (150km)


All that acceleration might kill it. They do best at steady speed. The cruise control actually helps maximize the fuel economy.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I cruise 85 mph. If the wind is with me, and the stars line up correctly, I might get 44 mpg. Otherwise 30 mpg is pretty typical.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> I cruise 85 mph. If the wind is with me, and the stars line up correctly, I might get 44 mpg. Otherwise 30 mpg is pretty typical.


Speed is reducing your mpg a lot.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Speed is reducing your mpg a lot.


You're right. Maybe I should put high aerodynamic racing stripes on it. :dry:


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nova scotia is nothing but hills, I would love to see my mileage on the freeways you guys have.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

During a 120 mile stretch of straight, level, 60 mph 2-lane road late last summer, I was able to achieve a 50 mile best of 63.8 mpg and an overall 62 mpg for the entire 120 miles, and that was with 29,000 miles on the car at the time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I find that once I get much above 72, the MPG drops dramatically due to drag. I see mid-high 30's at 78 MPH with a headwind.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I know this is off from being a diesel forum I thought my car didn't get as good as mileage as I hoped. I know driving more speed limit will help. I got over 500 miles out of my last tank of gas 2014 ltz 1.4 turbo 14 gallons  75% highway 25% city 35.4 mpg & 48.6 average speed. I know you people are getting way better but I just wanted to chime in & yes I said it YOU PEOPLE.... LOL


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Cruzator said:


> View attachment 185425


Wow..that is just unbelievable mileage...I know the first time I took my CTD on a trip at 55 to 60 mph I just couldn't believe how much the mileage just kept going up and up. I was blown away to see 64.8 mpg on my car....never dreamed you could see 78 mpg...just wish the mpg didn't drop off so fast once you get off the highway


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

*Personal Best*

Personal best for me. I got this yesterday on the way back from a training event in Virginia. No rush hour traffic, about 70 miles between stop lights. 

Love the MPG's.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

2014Oilburner said:


> Wow..that is just unbelievable mileage...I know the first time I took my CTD on a trip at 55 to 60 mph I just couldn't believe how much the mileage just kept going up and up. I was blown away to see 64.8 mpg on my car....never dreamed you could see 78 mpg...just wish the mpg didn't drop off so fast once you get off the highway


Ok, now the rest of the story. I drive over the Continental Divide every day. I have about 55 miles going from 11,500 feet down to 5600 feet, so it's almost all down hill. The current average was done in a snow storm with snow and slush on the road. No, I don't average that high on the 500 mile average.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruzator said:


> Ok, now the rest of the story. I drive over the Continental Divide every day. I have about 55 miles going from 11,500 feet down to 5600 feet, so it's almost all down hill. The current average was done in a snow storm with snow and slush on the road. No, I don't average that high on the 500 mile average.


Reset a trip odometer as you come out of the Eisenhower tunnel and take a picture at the next tunnel entrance just east of Idaho Springs. I'd love to see what a CTD gets on that stretch. I'll do the same the next time I come down that stretch and we can see how the ECO MT does there as well.

My prediction is that both cars will be somewhere on the high side of 80 MPG, possibly even above 90 MPG for this stretch of road.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> Ok, now the rest of the story. I drive over the Continental Divide every day. I have about 55 miles going from 11,500 feet down to 5600 feet, so it's almost all down hill. The current average was done in a snow storm with snow and slush on the road. No, I don't average that high on the 500 mile average.


I was going to ask what the drive was like.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

obermd said:


> Reset a trip odometer as you come out of the Eisenhower tunnel and take a picture at the next tunnel entrance just east of Idaho Springs. I'd love to see what a CTD gets on that stretch. I'll do the same the next time I come down that stretch and we can see how the ECO MT does there as well.
> 
> My prediction is that both cars will be somewhere on the high side of 80 MPG, possibly even above 90 MPG for this stretch of road.


Will do. I will let you know.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

diesel said:


> I was going to ask what the drive was like.


Most days I really enjoy the drive. Sometimes when the roads are bad, is not quite as fun.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I-70 is a really pretty drive from Denver to the Continental Divide. Actually it's a pretty drive from Denver to Vail.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

diesel said:


> All that acceleration might kill it. They do best at steady speed. The cruise control actually helps maximize the fuel economy.


This goes for pretty much every vehicle manufactured today ... unless you'd rather try to be a hyper miler to squeeze out every possible bit of mileage from your driving. I can't bring myself to go to that extreme though.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> Reset a trip odometer as you come out of the Eisenhower tunnel and take a picture at the next tunnel entrance just east of Idaho Springs. I'd love to see what a CTD gets on that stretch. I'll do the same the next time I come down that stretch and we can see how the ECO MT does there as well.
> 
> My prediction is that both cars will be somewhere on the high side of 80 MPG, possibly even above 90 MPG for this stretch of road.


It would be a difficult comparison, unless you both do it in the same weather conditions, traveling at the same speeds, and most likely in the Eco MT, I know our Eco MT wasn't so good at reigning in speed going down mountain passes down in the Pagosa Springs area. I had to do a lot more braking than I liked, and when we pulled off at a scenic overlook, even though I didn't ride the brakes down the hill, they were smoking! Other than that, I'd say that sounds like a fun "challenge" for sure. 

I am curious as to all the Diesel owners here with their lifetime mpg ratings if you can see that, as well as whether or not you're driving 75 on interstate treks? I'd really love to buy a 2017 Diesel if they come with an available MT, but I don't want to be disappointed in my mileage numbers like I was with my '05 Jetta TDI and then the '06 Passat TDI after that. Please chime in with driving speeds/characteristics you're using to get these kick @$$ numbers!

I have a mere 1500 foot drop in elevation from work to home on my daily 60 mile one way drive, and the best I got with my '12 Eco MT was 62.9 mpg, which isn't bad for a gas burner. Now then, if I'd have driven the Eco like I drive my Volt (65 mph on the interstate) I have no doubt whatsoever that I'd have been able to hit the 80 mpg mark.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Georgetown hill is really the only spot I have had issues maintaining speed without brakes.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe the grade going down to Pagosa Springs is a little steeper than the I-70 corridor as well


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I only drive my '14 cruze about 15 miles daily round trip and it's a street, so I only average 26mph, even at that I am getting 330-350 miles per tank/fill up


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I drove mine hard as usual, and in a lot of traffic and still managed over 40 MPG this past winter.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Maybe the grade going down to Pagosa Springs is a little steeper than the I-70 corridor as well


If I remember US 60 correctly it is a lot steeper than I-70. Interstates try to keep grades to a minimum.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

spaycace said:


> I am curious as to all the Diesel owners here with their lifetime mpg ratings if you can see that, as well as whether or not you're driving 75 on interstate treks? I'd really love to buy a 2017 Diesel if they come with an available MT, but I don't want to be disappointed in my mileage numbers like I was with my '05 Jetta TDI and then the '06 Passat TDI after that. Please chime in with driving speeds/characteristics you're using to get these kick @$$ numbers!


On flat land, at 70 MPH, I'll get 53 MPG all day long. It drops off from 53 MPG down to 46 MPG as you speed up from 70MPH to 80MPH, above that it drops off very fast.

One of these days, when I have nothing better to do, I'll get out on some of these long straight empty roads around here, and do 50 miles at either 35 or 44 MPH, just to set a 50 mile average above 70MPG.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I know whenever I drive back to Iowa, I average at least 55 mpg. I don't care what anyone says, anytime a nice size diesel car with an automatic can get 50 mpg's, why complain. I wouldn't even want a manual.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

My best 64.8 mpg score was driving at 55 to 60 mph...my normal work week is about 50% highway and the rest is two lane roads and some stop and start driving locally .....usually get 720 or so miles per tank in warm weather, but the tank is top off to the top of the filler neck when I fill up. I'm pretty sure my car can go 900 miles on a tank of fuel if I was steady cruising at or below 65 mph.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

My current tank. I'll have to get fuel on the way to work in the morning. Best tank so far, especially with winter fuel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

obermd said:


> Reset a trip odometer as you come out of the Eisenhower tunnel and take a picture at the next tunnel entrance just east of Idaho Springs. I'd love to see what a CTD gets on that stretch. I'll do the same the next time I come down that stretch and we can see how the ECO MT does there as well.
> 
> My prediction is that both cars will be somewhere on the high side of 80 MPG, possibly even above 90 MPG for this stretch of road.


 My prediction would of been in the low 80's, but you were correct. I had to change it some, as I never saw anything under 99.9 until I started pulling Floyd Hill. The first picture (at 99.9) was as you asked. Reset coming out of the Johnson Tunnel and picture took going into the VMT (Twin tunnels). Still at 99.9. The second picture was taken at the crest of Floyd Hill, right were the Floyd Hill/Beaver Brook Exit sign is. Speed was between 65-70. Did hit the brakes a few times on Georgetown Hill, just as you were saying. Going up Floyd Hill was 60-65 as there was traffic.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

That's great, BradHerr. I'm curious what Obermd will get. Also, how accurate to you find the mileage meter on the DIC. Mine is always low compared to calculated mileage. When I first got the car, it was usually within a mile per gallon and often only .5 MPG off (calculated being higher). Recently, it's been off as much a 2 MPG (again, calculated being higher). I know if varies with how it's filled, but found it strange it has changed a little. Still pretty accurate, compared to some cars I've had.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So you basically are burning zero fuel for over 27 miles. For those of you unfamiliar with this road it's another 3/4 of a mile from the twin tunnels to the base of Floyd Hill. I'll get up their once ski season is over to make the same run.

I anticipated some fuel consumption between Georgetown and US 40. The grade simply isn't that steep.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I was on the throttle between Georgetown and the VMT, just not much. Also hit a little bit of traffic due to construction by Idaho Springs. Not enough throttle to bring the mileage under 100 MPH, but between EJMT and Georgetown, barely touched it. I think it takes me just shy of a gallon to get from Silverthorne to Littleton, including the pull to the tunnel and Floyd Hill. (Wow, could I have worded that any worse??)


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> That's great, BradHerr. I'm curious what Obermd will get. Also, how accurate to you find the mileage meter on the DIC. Mine is always low compared to calculated mileage. When I first got the car, it was usually within a mile per gallon and often only .5 MPG off (calculated being higher). Recently, it's been off as much a 2 MPG (again, calculated being higher). I know if varies with how it's filled, but found it strange it has changed a little. Still pretty accurate, compared to some cars I've had.


I always top the tank off until there is visible fuel in the filler neck. This morning the DIC displayed 17.6 gallons used, it took 17.495 gallons to fill. That is close enough for me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, some amazing numbers!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That is just awesome and I assume those numbers are on winter fuel? Well done. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I usually fill mine up into the neck, but don't wait for it to drop back down like I've heard you can (and get another gallon or so in it). My fuel used on my DIC is typically at show least a half gallon, to a gallon more fuel used than what actually put in it. I was wondering if the winter fuel skews this.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> I usually fill mine up into the neck, but don't wait for it to drop back down like I've heard you can (and get another gallon or so in it). My fuel used on my DIC is typically at show least a half gallon, to a gallon more fuel used than what actually put in it. I was wondering if the winter fuel skews this.


I can get another 3+ gallons in it, but it takes about 10 minutes. it's worth it to me because it gets me like an extra 130-150+ miles on the tank.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I can get another 3+ gallons in it, but it takes about 10 minutes. it's worth it to me because it gets me like an extra 130-150+ miles on the tank.









Topping off does two things for me. 

First, it gives me the additional 2-3 gallons to go 100-150 miles further per tank. 

Second, it gives repeatable fuel usage numbers. It is hard to question the accuracy of the DIC if an unknown fuel level is used as the starting point. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I have found that if I fill the tank all the way to the top of the filler neck the DIC is nearly spot on with the gallons burned...only thing is it does take some time and a fuel pump that will pump the fuel slow to top off the fuel tank because of all the foaming that diesel fuel does.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

2014Oilburner said:


> I have found that if I fill the tank all the way to the top of the filler neck the DIC is nearly spot on with the gallons burned...only thing is it does take some time and a fuel pump that will pump the fuel slow to top off the fuel tank because of all the foaming that diesel fuel does.


I have had the same results as you. I found a fuel station on my commute that has pumps that will modulate the fuel flow really well. I can put in 12 gallons in high flow, then back it off to a trickle and get 15 gallons before I see foam in the neck. The last few gallons are painful, but I don't spill any. Other stations only have two speeds, full speed and stopped, those are too hard to top off with. I usually just put in an even number of gallons at those pumps and wait until I fill up at my favorite station to update the Fuely app with the total from both pumps. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will give that a try.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Seeing all these numbers has me torn between 3 options ... 1. Buying a 2017 Cruze Diesel ... 2. Purchase a 2017 Volt ... or 3. buy a used Cruze Eco 6MT and drive it like I drive the Volt. Either that, or maybe I'll just surprise my wife with a 2016 Buick Cascada since she's been wanting a convertible & I can't afford the Camaro SS convertible she REALLY wants! I hate all these choices to make ... but I do love cars!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Seeing all these numbers has me torn between 3 options ... 1. Buying a 2017 Cruze Diesel ... 2. Purchase a 2017 Volt ... or 3. buy a used Cruze Eco 6MT and drive it like I drive the Volt. Either that, or maybe I'll just surprise my wife with a 2016 Buick Cascada since she's been wanting a convertible & I can't afford the Camaro SS convertible she REALLY wants! I hate all these choices to make ... but I do love cars!


I saw a 2017 Volt at Ed Bozarth Lone Tree on Saturday - talk about a beautiful car.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> I saw a 2017 Volt at Ed Bozarth Lone Tree on Saturday - talk about a beautiful car.


Test drove a 2016 in California in January, was very impressed! After Fed and State tax credits, it's about the same price as a Cruze Diesel MSRP (although I've never paid MSRP for a new car) so it's a very tough choice. And I normally don't like black cars ... but that metallic they have on the Volt is definitely something to make you think twice. I wish they offered the really dark blue that nearly looks black though instead of the bright @$$ blue that looks like it should be on an Easter egg instead.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

2014Oilburner said:


> I have found that if I fill the tank all the way to the top of the filler neck the DIC is nearly spot on with the gallons burned...only thing is it does take some time and a fuel pump that will pump the fuel slow to top off the fuel tank because of all the foaming that diesel fuel does.


I have found the exact same conclusion, it is within a few hundredths of a gallon. When I had the 14 eco 6 speed manual, I hated it having a restriction in the fuel tank, you could never fill exactly the same, and filling it to the brim I rarely ever did, didn't figure it was good for it. The diesel I fill to the brim most every time, after it clicks it seems to take another 3 gallon or so and its pretty slow to get it in.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Filled my 22k mile Cruze up 2x now. My average on the display is consistently 2-3 mpg low. Is that typical? I am getting 44-45 on a 70 mile round trip commute. 55 miles of 2 lane county highway with a couple stops and 15 miles of stop and go Chicago suburb traffic.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't do it, takes way to long to top off the diesel and there's always someone waiting for the pump. Most I've ever gotten is 55L in there.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

oldestof11 said:


> Filled my 22k mile Cruze up 2x now. My average on the display is consistently 2-3 mpg low. Is that typical? I am getting 44-45 on a 70 mile round trip commute. 55 miles of 2 lane county highway with a couple stops and 15 miles of stop and go Chicago suburb traffic.


Yes


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> Filled my 22k mile Cruze up 2x now. My average on the display is consistently 2-3 mpg low. Is that typical? I am getting 44-45 on a 70 mile round trip commute. 55 miles of 2 lane county highway with a couple stops and 15 miles of stop and go Chicago suburb traffic.


It's been a while since I did manual calculation, but I found the computer to be slightly pessimistic.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...-67-1-mpg-25-mile-loop-computer-accuracy.html

(wow my car was a baby then with less than 1500 miles on it!)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We had a "short tank" to finish up our trip from NC - filled up on the Ohio Turnpike, and then right near our house about 105 miles later (wanted to start the "regular" driving on a fresh tank), and despite the temps, and driving 10-12 miles in city (though I did not hit many lights because of "effective lane changing"), it came out to 57.38 mpg. I was blown away.

The overall average for the trip was 49.31 mpg (calculating total miles divided by total gallons). Now, if only the first half of the trip down wasnt in the 40s, and if the whole trip back wasn't in the 30s (dropped into the 20s in the mountains with incredible winds)...and if I didnt have a toolbag full of tools and a jack stand, and torque wrench - or a 24-pack of beers...and my wife didn't take half the house. Haha.

Still...made it to East of Raleigh on one tank, not many vehicles can do that.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

during as trip from fort myers to daytona i did 55.3 mpg and due to horrible bumper to bumper traffic at the end 55 was all i could accomplish. now in the city on my daily commutes to work 100% city i do 33.5 mpg


----------

